# Would love to be sailing in Seattle



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking at buying a boat and have been cruising the forums for information when I had a thought "maybe I could find sailors who would like someone to crew around Seattle". I'm a librarian at the Seattle Public Library, have sailed some and own a small (14') sloop that I have dry docked at the Leschi marina. But I'm truly wanting to sail bigger, faster, more challenging boats. I only work part time so I have lots of free time during the week and every other weekend. 
I'm happy to bring snacks and can make conversation with the best of 'em. 
I'm really interested in learning how to chart a course, handle the mechanics of trailering (or not), learning how to maintain the boat and sails. My goal at this point is to be able to gunkhole in the San Juans and Gulf Islands and then who knows...
So, if anyone would like an extra hand for daysailing let me know. 
I'm currently looking at boats in the 18-21' range, some trailerables and a couple with moorage (very difficult to find). If you have a boat you'd like to share, I might be interested in that as well.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet. I am based out of Elliott Bay Marina - Usually I am on the boat if a project doesn't require me elsewhere. I sent you a email through the profile deal with contact information if you are interested. I'll be daysailing on Sat and Sun if interested..you are more than welcome to come along...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

You posted about 10 hours too late. You missed last nights dinner cruise. It was almost... warm!

I sail a Catalina 30 out of Edmonds. If you PM me with contact information, I'd be happy to take you sailing some time.

(Jody's boat is much more interesting than mine, but it's fun, nonetheless)

David

You may need a few more posts to PM me, but you can do that here!


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*Great to hear from you both*

Hi Jody and David,

Great to hear from both of you. These messages made my day (as well as this beautiful summer weather we're having today). 
I wrote back to Jody but I'm not sure how to PM on this forum. I just wanted you to know, David, that I got your message and am really stoked to be able to go out sailing. You can write to me at : virago4sure AT gmail Dot com. Then I'll be able to reply with contact info.

Thanks again, both of you and I look forward to fair winds with you.

Best,
Carol


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*can't PM yet*

Hi David,
I tried but of course I can't send a PM yet. But hopefully you'll see the message here. Or when I collect enough replies, I'll write you directly. Thanks again for your reply and I look forward to sailing...
Best,
Carol


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*asking for replies*

hi all,
would some of you who look at this post a reply-just a hello would do-so that I can send messages from the forum. I'm really hoping to be able to communicate more efficiently when someone might need crew. Anyway, thanks to all who take a look and thanks for the replies.
Best,
Carol


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Carol:

Yep, I missed your post. Just post 10 more messages to this thread. They don't have to mean anything, just post them. You could be creative, but it's not important. Perhaps a sailing Haiku?

Anyway, get that taken care of and PM me or Jody. We'll help you out.

David


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi
--------------


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

SeattleSail, I'm up in Anacortes (Skyline) and usually have a spot or two open every weekend. Jody can vouch for me.


----------



## PugetNewbie (May 31, 2008)

*Would also love to crew!!! (and hopefully learn more)*

Hi everyone-

I just came across this website today and registered as soon as I saw this posting.

Me: I am a 26yr old guy who lives in Seattle and works for a small design/build company. So I would consider myself very physically able and a quick learner. I also have a younger brother that would also be interested in crewing.

My parents recently bought a 36' Islander that is moored at Shilshole marina. However, my parents still live in Michigan and they started sailing after I left for college. So, I never learned how to skipper large boats. I have sailed Hobies and crewed in a race or two but would love to learn a lot more.

I am pretty flexible on schedule and could contribute whatever necessary. I would also love to be able to share our boat with people that are kind enough to take me out.

I guess I will check back here for any responses. I'll also list my email address as well. Thanks so much. Cheers.

Kevin
[email protected]


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*Hi all*

Great to hear from all of you. I would love to come to Anacortes to sail....I go to Lopez Island as much as possible....planning to move there one fine day. So great to hear from you all and I'll be in touch. 
Best,
Carol


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Ya have a PM.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Why is it that we in Sunny Seattle........do not look outside at this time...........we have what Seattle is known for, at least in Edmonds, liquid sunshine. Any way, back to question, do we have as many or more folks from this puget sound area as other area's?

Welcome to you new comers! Tenuki is looking for crew, or at least was for wed night racing out of edmonds that starts tomorrow night I sometimes need crew. Not sure if david is going to race out of here we nights or not......

Jody needs crew for his screaming 38'r out of seattle. He is a little bit on the crazy side, be forwarned...........as for me........well...........that is a deep subject, ie the well is anyway!

marty


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

We do seem to be gaining in population percentages on here.


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*just a reply*

to add up the numbers...


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*again*

just getting my reply numbers up


----------



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

*this should do it*


----------



## Tribe95 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, why not - just to get your (and my ) numbers up there!

I would also be willing to crew for anyone. Even pay for gas  .
I'm 41 and holding, pretty fit, can do whatever needs to be done. I work a lot of weekends (I'm a game warden) but am pretty flexible/can often move things around. My wife would be interested as well, though her sense of humor isn't nearly as twisted as mine...

Off topic - I noticed that there are several organizations which offer basic keelboating and other lessons in the PS area. Any one of them better than another? Any one in particular to avoid, to go for?

Thanks all!

Ron


----------

